# Peas and Sweetcorn



## DENISE R (Apr 16, 2012)

My cat ate some peas and sweetcorn I dropped on the floor before I had chance to pick it up, lots of conflicting info about whether this is safe, anyone able to help.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have found peas and corn in several varieties of canned cat food, so I think it's just fine. THey don't really need it and won't be able to digest it, but it won't hurt them. Mine sometimes eat them, sometimes pick around them


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I've known cats eat peas and sweetcorn. Some cat foods have peas and carrots in them (for some reason), but I've noticed that sweetcorn generally comes out the other end totally intact . My sister's cat used to go bonkers for sweetcorn!


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

mine eat it, and brocolli, never done them harm


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Actually sweetcorn kernels can't even be digested by humans!! We ingest the inside of the kernel, and pass the kernel out, which looks like it's still intact!! Apparently!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Perfectly safe in small amounts. My Girly goes mad for cooked sweetcorn on the cob. Often find toothmarks if I am not quick enough to cover it.


----------



## DENISE R (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you yep ruby goes wild for both but mostly sweetcorn. She thinks mommy food is for her as well. 

By the way I LOVE all the cats I have seen on this thread


----------

